# Quiet high pressure 40mm fan?



## thebeephaha (Jan 13, 2009)

I need a high air pressure but quiet 40mm fan. Any ideas?


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a tall order!  The only good experience I can remember with a smaller fan is the Scythe Mini Kaze 40mm.  I have no technical data but it does move air with good force and does it quietly.  I used it on my NB heatsink and it performed very well.  I ended up breaking it by using a screw to mount it that was a bit too big.  The fan shroud walls are very thin.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 13, 2009)

Im pretty sure thats impossible..40s have to move really fast to move air and the speed makes noise hard to hide.

Whats it gonna cool?


----------



## thebeephaha (Jan 13, 2009)

I figured as much. I need to cool down my Striker's NB some. MCP temp is like 80c idle... I'm not getting any instability really but you know, couldn't hurt to cool it off.

I already replaced the paste with MX2 on the all the mobo's heatsinks and stuff and that helped a lot but I need better airflow. I have some crappy coolermaster 40mm fan that is not too loud even at 5000rpm but moves like no air.

I was thinking like one of those thicker 40mm ones, like 20cm thick vs the wimpy 10mm ones.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 13, 2009)

One thing about airflow is you need to look at the bigger pict.. If the airflow inside ur case is slow cooling single parts like the chipset will be REALLY hard.
Just throwing on a powerful fan will just blow more warm air at the prob. Can you take a side view pict of the comp? (It will be a lot easier to help out)

Here is a monster 40mm fan, airflow/yes...quiet/no
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/delfub.html

My favorite for cooling mobos is this on the SB
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ensllowprcoc.html

and this on the NB
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thhrchco1.html
(usually cuts temps in half and is very quiet)


----------



## IggSter (Jan 13, 2009)

Would this be of any use? Fan adaptor


----------



## MKmods (Jan 13, 2009)

IggSter said:


> Would this be of any use? Fan adaptor


Thats a good idea too
(60s move quite a bit more air than 40s do)

I was just thinking if you got a 40 to 60mm adapter than a 60 to an 80 and finally an 80 to a 120mm one and attached them together you would be really moving air


----------



## Tau (Jan 13, 2009)

Put a 40mm doublestacked Delta on it... thats what are in all of my servers, 28CFM +62dB 16,000 RPM


----------



## intel igent (Jan 13, 2009)

i run a 40mm sunnon, noisy lil' bugger!

gonna be real hard to find a "quiet" 40mm for the reason's previously stated.....


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 13, 2009)

Below are about the quietest 40mm's I believe exist IMO. Both are $4.95 plus shipping each.


Scythe Mini Kaze Quiet Computer Fan 40mm x 10mm

Scythe Mini Kaze Ultra Quiet Computer Fan 40mm x 20mm


----------

